# Recent Dig Find!



## trccscott (Jul 16, 2012)

All, cross post here on the jar below (embelished with a lid I had), but was found yesterday in a dig!

MASON JAR DIG FIND


----------



## creeper71 (Jul 16, 2012)

Is this a RB 1640-1?


----------



## trccscott (Jul 16, 2012)

Correct, that is what I believe it to be as it meets all the descriptions of details in the Red Book.


----------



## digginthedog (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice Jar... I've dug unlisted jars, but never one listed and unpriced ... Congrats on a great find ! John


----------



## creeper71 (Jul 17, 2012)

in RB#9  they have a 1640-1 light green listed as 100 & up .. that is what is exactly written beside price


----------



## PASodas (Jul 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  trccscott
> 
> All, cross post here on the jar below (embelished with a lid I had), but was found yesterday in a dig!
> 
> MASON JAR DIG FIND


 I like the backwards "N"


----------



## trccscott (Jul 17, 2012)

RB #10 Shows some change if I can quote without being in trouble with Douglas:



> 1640-1 MASON (reversed N-straight line)
> Qt Light Green
> *Unpriced* for whatever reason or why the change?
> 
> ...


 
 238-5 is a Ball Jar, Ball Blue, with price $800-1000
 273-9 is a Ball Jar, Clear or SCA with price "Unpriced"

 Mine is priceless due to the fork scratch marks across the face....tap, tap, hmm sounds like something is down there! []


----------



## creeper71 (Jul 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  trccscott
> 
> RB #10 Shows some change if I can quote without being in trouble with Douglas:
> 
> ...


 I have a #10 RB I just looked an seen it says unpriced.. so I guess you could use the 100 & up for a price guessimation from RB #9


----------



## digginthedog (Jul 18, 2012)

It could be something as simple as a listing error in the book (one way or another) or maybe something came to light between printings... Hence, maybe the jar was realized to be quite scarce, or it was selling for far more than stated in the earlier book or was not being traded enough to set a price. Does anyone have a Red Book #8 ? I wonder how it's listed in that one ? Either way , with the millions of Mason jars made, not many had the sloping inner lip like this one does.


----------



## junkyard jack (Jul 19, 2012)

No listing for this particular jar in Red Book #8.


----------



## digginthedog (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info J.J... So unlisted in #8 , 100+ in #9 and unpriced in #10. I Would think you have a real good, hard to find jar... and to dig it, that's just a bonus.


----------

